# Out of my window again.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How many people can do what I do, look out at 5 am and see a young fox or three.
At times I see hundreds of Kranes and they can be extremely noisy, but the morning I took this there were only 4.
The Storks sometimes get so close to the tractors I think they'll get run over, they ever do.

I love watching the foxes, but there are a few people in the village who would like to give me a gun because when they are older they are very cunning, oh yes, and get into even what one would think are very safe chicken runs and do a lot of damage, while I was away my friend Horst lost a beautiful Cockerel in the middle of the day that he´d had for years, and because the fox had not quite killed it-- he had to.


watch


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We rarely see foxes as there are a lot of chicken farms around here and they get shot. Lots of hare and deer though. Some rare birds have been reported too. I have seen oyster catchers locally and bee eaters have been seen in Norfolk. Buzzards are fairly common now and also the odd Red Kite.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Jan....we haven't forgotten you even if I don't post too much since the van was cashed in around the new year.....(Silly price time!)
Still love to see the storks nests whenever we cross the channel especially the tall poles that are installed specially for them.
We are surrounded by various breeds of deer...I think the rut is still nearly a 'Holy Day' in Germany.. Sadly far too many in the UK but cull is a banned word these days!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

EJB said:


> since the van was cashed in around the new year.....


I didn't know that Ted.... How are you coping?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have four storks nests within 2 miles of us and many more further away. It's always nice to see a new little head appear.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Thanks for that Jan....we haven't forgotten you even if I don't post too much since the van was cashed in around the new year.....(Silly price time!)
> Still love to see the storks nests whenever we cross the channel especially the tall poles that are installed specially for them.
> We are surrounded by various breeds of deer...I think the rut is still nearly a 'Holy Day' in Germany.. Sadly far too many in the UK but cull is a banned word these days!


I was so please€ to see Frank Sinatras laughing face 😁 and that the reason for your absence had nothing to do with ill health.
The storks are dwindling fast around her3 as are Kranes and the birds of prey, so I get quite excited when I see one or two together.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Got to the stage where walking isn't too easy for the wife.

Car and caravan was out so instead of free aires and £10 nights etc we pay 10 times as much for self catering.
Booked everything for Keukenhof in the spring but covid and complications stopped it...been before and seen a few of the different flower parades over the years.....but will try again next year.
However we will have a couple of weeks in the Loire in August now we have had a few practices in England and Wales.
Hopefully the queues at the tunnel will be shorter by then!?!?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a sight to see as I opened the curtains at 6.30 this morning, It spread acros the whole sky.

















*10 minutes later it had all gone.








*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! That is beautiful.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Wow! That is beautiful.


😁 one of the reasons I am staying put Pat.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We get them in Norfolk too Jan  I will try to find some examples as the new residents of our village are always posting pictures. Us oldies are used to seeing them but should not, nonetheless, take them for granted!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The video is not out of my window, it´s from the workshop roof * they are Kranes* *(*No ladder climbing, I have access through an upstairs window I can still manage to get through 😁 *) *
To see this lot flying in when we were on our walk I thought the line would never end, there are hundreds of them if not thousands, but although this is hunting country I have never known of anyone shooting them for the table. Just watching that again I realise it makes you go a bit dizzy, must remember now to move the camcorder so quickly next time.

The sunrise is from 13th of September that I found on the camcorder when I downloaded the card today.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great Jan. Are they all storks?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Great Jan. Are they all storks?
> 
> Ray.


No Ray they are Kranes, Storks I have never seen in that number and they fly south around the 20th of August.
I have put on the YouTube notes they are Kranes, better put that here as well.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

They are called Grues here in France - I always think it is amazing to see them go over twice a year. We are directly under the flight path. Follow the migration across France and across Europe


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Amazing Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In German Kraniche hence I spelt the English wrong with a K instead of the C


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan. Just said bi bi to the guests to see your reply. Thanks again and what a marvelous gathering. We jump up and down seeing a pair of storks let alone hundreds of birds.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s getting close to Christmas if you want to come and get a fresh one


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! Where are they headed Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Wow! Where are they headed Jan?


I think this is their destination Jean, we have a lot of geese during the winter after the Kranes have left, they feed on the new shoots of winter corn, farmers don´t particularly like them. Years ago they had Geese police so they told us, to shoot some of them, maybe it will come again as they do a lot of crop damage. No rabbits here though to nibble the shoots, but deer and they say the damage they do is negligible, they make the Jägers happy of course.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The pot Jean.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

This was taken through our bathroom window this morning - not sure whether it is a crow or rook.


----------

